# Best Lights



## mikekomm (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm starting a 10 gal tank solely for the purpose of growing plants for my larger tanks. I want to buy a lighting system that will provide from 35-60 watts. The tank is 20" long and would normally use 18" bulbs. I can't find 18" T-5's that are 6700k or anything similar that is good for freshwater plants. I'm open to any type of lights that will work. I'm hoping someone can steer me to an online seller that has something that will work.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out HomeDepot for a cheap fixture. Check my post for a Current USA 2x18W T5HO @ $60.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

keep it simple. look at this thread excuse the type forum it is, found it looking up various DiY lighting solutions for my tanks

DIY CFL Fixture - THCfarmer


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Neven. You are amazingly practical  Thanks for the link.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've used duct on my 29 gallon hood but i didn't hang em, i ended up using the end caps









I used 6 inch cut, cut the caps in half, now looking at it i want to redo the fixture and with the end caps i'll cut off the the ridged parts enough so it overhangs the trim on the outside (right now i screwed on seperate tabs) and raises the fixture another couple inches above the tank, allowing me to install the third bulb again


----------

